# A plug for MARS



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2009)

I went to a weekend conference in Edmonton yesterday and today where MARS professor Rev. Alan Strange (OPC) was teaching on Marriage, Family & Relationships.

The conference speeches were excellent; really well done. I have also heard Drs. Venema & Beach speak on other occasions and they were also very enjoyable & engaging. So if this is the type of or manner of education men are receiving at MARS, then (may) I will highly recommend the seminary. 

On a side note I finally met fellow PBer John T. Dyck (JTDyck) & his wife Gini. A very nice couple.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 5, 2009)

Our church is not that far from MARS, we often get our pulpit supply from the seminary students there. Each and every single one of them have been absolutely wonderful to listen to! I imagine that they are taught incredibly well there. I can't tell you how blessed and encouraged we've been to receive pulpit supply from MARS!!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 5, 2009)

Poimen said:


> I went to a weekend conference in Edmonton yesterday and today where MARS professor Rev. Alan Strange (OPC) was teaching on Marriage, Family & Relationships.
> 
> The conference speeches were excellent; really well done. I have also heard Drs. Venema & Beach speak on other occasions and they were also very enjoyable & engaging. So if this is the type of or manner of education men are receiving at MARS, then (may) I will highly recommend the seminary.
> 
> On a side note I finally met fellow PBer John T. Dyck (JTDyck) & his wife Gini. A very nice couple.



Too bad you weren't closer to Calgary you could meet me!


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 5, 2009)

Poimen said:


> I went to a weekend conference in Edmonton yesterday and today where MARS professor Rev. Alan Strange (OPC) was teaching on Marriage, Family & Relationships.
> 
> The conference speeches were excellent; really well done. I have also heard Drs. Venema & Beach speak on other occasions and they were also very enjoyable & engaging. So if this is the type of or manner of education men are receiving at MARS, then (may) I will highly recommend the seminary.
> 
> On a side note I finally met fellow PBer John T. Dyck (JTDyck) & his wife Gini. A very nice couple.



Yes, my brother is in his second year at MARS and the general consensus there seems to be that it is an unbelievably rigorous seminary. Many of the scholarly works produced there are top-notch. For example, Professor Beach's _Christ and the covenant : Francis Turretin's federal theology as a defense of the doctrine of grace_ is well worth loaning from a library and reading straight through or alongside Turretin.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Apr 5, 2009)

for the noobs like me...MARS? mid-america reformed seminary? right?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 5, 2009)

ReformedChapin said:


> for the noobs like me...MARS? mid-america reformed seminary? right?



No, things are so bad in this land that we are sending students to the 4th planet to attend seminary. If you think that's bad, apparently poor Yvonne lives close to it. 

No, you are correct, it is Mid-America.

If they had a D.Min. program, I'd consider it. I'm about 4 hours away, but that's not bad for occasional classes.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 5, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a weekend conference in Edmonton yesterday and today where MARS professor Rev. Alan Strange (OPC) was teaching on Marriage, Family & Relationships.
> ...



Glutton for punishment.


----------



## Kiffin (Apr 6, 2009)

From what I could tell on my visit less than a month ago, its a good school. I sat in on Professors Beach and Vander Hart and was impressed. And its cheap! I guess any school other than TEDS is cheap


----------

